# FET failed, how quickly can you do another FET?



## tor.t (Feb 10, 2009)

Hi does anyone know how quickly you can try FET again after a failed cycle?

Thanks

Tor x


----------



## Nordickat (Feb 6, 2009)

Sorry for you BFN. When you can start again depends on whether it was natural or medicated FET?
Hopefully next time wil be your lucky one.
Katxxx


----------

